# First time using graphite



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

So it's been a while since I've been on the forum. Most of you know my work from the charcoal threads. I've given up charcoal for now and decided to give graphite a try. Here's my first attempt. Still learning the techniques.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great technique and style...love the vignette.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

looks awesome Biggy.


----------

